# Anyone know what this is?



## ThatShortGirl (Jul 19, 2012)

This is on my mom's chihuahua, Dixie. It's been there for about 1.5 weeks. She thought initially it may be a scab or something but it hasn't gone away. It's on Dixie's side, is black and hard but it doesn't seem to bother her. My husband says it looks like what developed on his childhood dog (boxer) which turned out to be a tumor. My mom will make an appt with the vet, but I thought maybe someone here knew what it could be too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Might want to have a vet look at it since it's dark and hard?

Jacks has a cyst by his eye that I'm keeping tabs on. Cysts may go away on their own and in general are harmless. They can be taken care of by the vet, but they are hesitant to use a needle that close to the eye unless there's a good reason. In Jacks case it is very definitely a cyst (skin colored, filled with junk, etc).


----------



## ThatShortGirl (Jul 19, 2012)

She's going to call this week for an appt. I hope it turns out to be nothing!


----------

